
Location Intelligence and Analytics – Why Businesses Need IT? - leptonseo
Location Intelligence is the process of analysing data with a location as a dominant factor. It allows the brands to explore simple yet important characteristics typical to a particular location. For decades now, businesses have utilized location as part of their research or analysis in its most rudimentary form. It is commonly estimated that more than 80% of data analysed by companies across the world have a location component to it.
======
MeteorMarc
Is this a question or a very short read?

~~~
dylz
This looks like a spam/"seo bullshit" account

